# Dry Shampoo Spray - Does it really work?



## Piper212 (Feb 19, 2012)

I saw this dry shampoo spray product today that you can spray into your hair in case you need to save time and dont feel like washing your hair.

It's suppose to soak up the oil in your hair and leave your hair looking freshly washed.

I was about to buy it, but had second thoughts... does it really work??! Because if it does, I think its a great idea!


----------



## geniabeme (Feb 19, 2012)

Yes they work! I love Pssssst!!


----------



## Fairest of all (Feb 19, 2012)

YES, YES, 1000 times over!! This stuff is a LIFESAVER for me. If you want to try some out without spending  a lot suave has one that's great for a little over $2.


----------



## Isabelsjewely (Feb 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Amber Blevins* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> YES, YES, 1000 times over!! This stuff is a LIFESAVER for me. If you want to try some out without spending  a lot suave has one that's great for a little over $2.


----------



## GirlyEnthusiast (Feb 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *geniabeme* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yes they work! I love Pssssst!!



Yes! I got the Pssst in my Beauty Army kit and I love it.. been using it all weekend lol. It smells really nice too (some of them smell like ickyness)


----------



## laurenproartist (Feb 19, 2012)

Yes! It really does work..you just have to find the right product for you and learn how to use it properly. I really like the BedHead Rockaholic Dry Shampoo. It can be used on all hair types and it smells AMAZING! Just spray in areas needed and work in with your fingers until you can't see the product :]

http://www.tigihaircare.com/consumer/en-us/rockaholic/rockaholic-products.asp?product=dirty_secret&amp;categoryID=


----------



## mermuse (Feb 23, 2012)

I've been considering looking into these as I'm coming to the conclusion that I'd rather more sparingly wash my long hair than every day like I used to.  It just feels so much happier on the ends no matter how much I try to avoid involving them in the washing process and how natural and sulfate-free my shampoos are.  I can go for a few days, but of course once the roots get oily, I can't stand it anymore.  I tried baby powder recently and it was alright, but not quite good enough, and of course no one wants to deal with completely eliminating the white effect.

Are the sprays just as good as the powder formulas?  I guess they are at least a lot easier to apply.  I don't know why I'm more skeptical of the sprays, but please advise what your favorites are.  So far Suave and TIGI Rockaholic.  Any more?  Are the more expensive brands that much better?  Are dry shampoos generally sulfate free?  I can't imagine the need for it in such a product, but still...


----------



## GirlyEnthusiast (Feb 23, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *mermuse* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I've been considering looking into these as I'm coming to the conclusion that I'd rather more sparingly wash my long hair than every day like I used to.  It just feels so much happier on the ends no matter how much I try to avoid involving them in the washing process and how natural and sulfate-free my shampoos are.  I can go for a few days, but of course once the roots get oily, I can't stand it anymore.  I tried baby powder recently and it was alright, but not quite good enough, and of course no one wants to deal with completely eliminating the white effect.
> 
> Are the sprays just as good as the powder formulas?  I guess they are at least a lot easier to apply.  I don't know why I'm more skeptical of the sprays, but please advise what your favorites are.  So far Suave and TIGI Rockaholic.  Any more?  Are the more expensive brands that much better?  Are dry shampoos generally sulfate free?  I can't imagine the need for it in such a product, but still...


Yes, dry shampoos are sulfate free. Sulfates are used in normal shampoo to create lather which isn't needed in dry shampoo. Usually the main ingredient is talc, clay or some other oil-absorbing element. My favorite spray so far is the Psssst! by Freeman. It smells really good, absorbs the oil well and doesn't leave a white/greyish cast on the hair. The Suave one is alright for the price but  I use that one up really quickly and I don't care for the scent. The Tresemme dry shampoo spray is really good too but if you have darker hair it will leave a white/grayish cast unless you brush it out really well.


----------

